# Alice / o2 Internet L -> Homebox ersetzbar?



## Cook1eX (11. März 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Hätte da mal ne fixe Frage zu o.g. Paket.
Wir sind nun seit ca. 6 Jahren bei Alice und wechseln nun das Paket, da wir (immer noch) 6000 DSL haben und für den gleichen Preis 16000 bekommen. Im Paket befindet sich die o2 Homebox, welche einigen vielleicht eher was unter "Alice Homebox Wlan 1231" sagt.

Im Anschluss ist nun auch (endlich) wieder ISDN Telefon enthalten, hatte das VoIP satt.
Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur: Lässt sich die Homebox austauschen, gegen eine Fritzbox oder ähnliches?
Bis jetzt gab es ja immer die Beschränkung -> Internet, okay! Telefon -> nö (da Alice die VoIP Daten nicht rausrückt, und bei meinem Router konnte man sie nicht mehr abfangen).
Hebt sich das nun mit der ISDN Anlage auf, oder bedarf es immer noch dem beschränkten und beschnittenen doofen Alice-Routern?

Falls jemand Bescheid weiß, wäre ich super dankbar, hab auf meine Frage nichts passendes gefunden im Forum.

Lg,
Cookie


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. März 2012)

Wenn du dann wirklich richtiges isdn hast,könntest du eine fritzbox als router verwenden. (vorraus gesetzt,du bekommst/hast die zugangsdaten fürs dsl) Im falle einer fritzbox fon könntest du auch das isdn mit drüber laufen lassen und managen.
Empfehlen würde ich dir,im falle einer fritzbox, eine 3270 oder 7270. Deren modem-teil ist identisch und hat die beste leistung,welche man bekommen kann. Im falle der 7270 kannst du per dsl-labor firmware auch deine leitung noch etwas tunen.


----------



## SlowRider (11. März 2012)

Die Homebox kann man ohne Probleme ersetzen, die Daten lassen sich auch einfach auslesen, man bekommt sie auch auf Nachfrage vom Service.
Welche Konfiguration schwebt dir vor? Möchtest du die Fritzbox nur als DSL-Modem und WLAN Accesspoint nutzen, oder soll auch die Telefonie mit über die Box laufen? Dann wäre es gut zu wissen welche Endgeräte du nutzt (ISDN / Analog Telefone, Faxgerät oder DECT Geräte?) Dann können wir dir auch eine Box empfehlen.


----------



## Dexter74 (11. März 2012)

bist Du Dir sicher das es echtes ISDN ist?


----------



## Cook1eX (11. März 2012)

SlowRider schrieb:


> Die Homebox kann man ohne Probleme ersetzen, die Daten lassen sich auch einfach auslesen, man bekommt sie auch auf Nachfrage vom Service.


Da habe ich andere Erfahrung gemacht ^^ Aber gut, wenn das inzwischen so ist bin ich beruhigt. Früher hat mich Alice mit einem müden Lächeln abgewimmelt...



> Dann wäre es gut zu wissen welche Endgeräte du nutzt (ISDN / Analog Telefone, Faxgerät oder DECT Geräte?) Dann können wir dir auch eine Box empfehlen.


Öhhh... das dürfte nen analoges DECT-Telefon sein ^^ (laut meinem Vater...) Ein ganz Normales, von Medion ... jep. 
Zumindest ist es nach dem Ausschlussverfahren kein Faxgerät 
Das ISDN Paket hat 3 Rufnummern und 2 Leitungen



Dexter74 schrieb:


> bist Du Dir sicher das es echtes ISDN ist?


In wiefern?
Ich meine das wäre echtes ISDN, die Leitung kommt wie alt bekannt von Telekom, meinte zumindest die nette Dame vom Service.
Der Aufbau lässt sich leicht auf der Alice Wiki nachlesen, anstatt ein Analoger Aufbau, wo das Telefon direkt mit dem Splitter verbunden wird, wird noch eine Box zwischengeschaltet (zur Info: Wir haben den Anschluss noch nicht, ich wollte mich aber gerne bereits informiert haben... denn die Box sollte so schnell wie möglich verschwinden aus unserem Haushalt -.- ; deswegen kann ich noch nicht genau darstellen wie das bei uns aussehen wird...)

Lg


----------



## Dexter74 (11. März 2012)

Frage nur, weil eine normale Schaltung ja doch mittlerweile untypisch ist und Arcor damals ähnlich beworben hat und im Endeffekt war es auch nur ein VoIP ähnlicher Anschluss.


----------



## Cook1eX (11. März 2012)

Ne ist ja garkein Problem ^^
Besser nachfragen als ewig unwissend zu sein (wie es so schön heißt)

Ich kann nun nur davon berichten was ich bis jetzt weiß und die Tante vom Support behauptet hat. ^^
Werde aber noch davon berichten wenn ich das Paket installiert bekommen hab.

Aber schonmal eine gute Tatsache, dass ich die Box austauschen kann.
Zur Frage: Warum die 7270? Es gibt doch neuere mit Antennen die im Gehäuse verbaut sind (habe nicht sonderlich viel Platz um den Router rum, und eine andere Installationsmöglichkeit bietet sich nicht. Umziehen kommt genau so wenig in Frage ^^) und mit 3 Antennen wirds... sehr sehr eng, um nicht zu sagen unmöglich.

Wenn es möglich sein sollte, bei ISDN, würde ich dann gerne die Homebox komplett auswechseln, also auch die Telefonie über die Fritzbox (o.ä.) laufen lassen), soweit das bei ISDN möglich ist (die Tatsache das diese eine Box noch zwischengeschaltet wird macht mich etwas stutzig)...

Lg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. März 2012)

Cook1eX schrieb:


> Zur Frage: Warum die 7270?


Weil fritzboxen einfach zu bedienen sind und weil der verbaute ur8-chipsatz in sachen dsl-performance derzeit nicht zu schlagen ist. Oder willst du auf deiner (hoffentlich ratenadaptiv geschaltenen) leitung langsamer unterwegs sein als nötig? Außerdem gelten die boxen als unproblematisch,auch wenn die leitung etwas "wackelig" ist.


> Es gibt doch neuere mit Antennen die im Gehäuse verbaut sind (habe nicht sonderlich viel Platz um den Router rum, und eine andere Installationsmöglichkeit bietet sich nicht. Umziehen kommt genau so wenig in Frage ^^) und mit 3 Antennen wirds... sehr sehr eng, um nicht zu sagen unmöglich.


Lass bitte die finger von der 7390. Die ist unnötig teuer und für adsl-anschlüsse nicht das gelbe vom ei. Du könntest allenfalls noch eine 7330 nehmen.Deren ar9-chipsatz ist ein ableger des ur8 der 7270. Allerdings ist die box noch relativ neu und ich hab so das gefühl,das avm diese noch nicht so recht im griff hat.(firmware-technisch)
Unter irgendwelchem zeugs verschütten solltest du übrigens keinen router.Wenn du keinen platz hast,dann montiere sie an der wand. Das hat gleichzeitig einen positiven effekt auf die belüftung.



> (die Tatsache das diese eine Box noch zwischengeschaltet wird macht mich etwas stutzig)...


 Muß dich aber erstmal nicht.Für den isdn-anschluß benötigst du noch einen splitter+ntba. Bei deinem anbieter kann es aber auch sein,das du eine box bekommst in der splitter und ntba integriert sind.

Nur mal noch interesse halber,kannst du mal posten,was auf dem typenschild deiner homebox steht? Habe gerade das gefühl,das die von avm kommt,kann mich allerdings auch täuschen...


----------



## Cook1eX (11. März 2012)

Wie gesagt ^^
Noch habe ich sie nicht, ich habe mich nur im voraus informieren wollen
(wie auch oben genannt)

Soweit ich weiß kommt sie allerdings auch von Sphairon, es steht allerdings nun o2 anstatt Alice drauf (angeblich baugleich mit Alice IAD 1231).
Hätte ich sie wäre ich gerne bereit das benötigte zu liefern. ^^

Wegen der Fritzbox, okay, dann weiß ich schonmal bescheid 
An der Wand wird sie so oder so montiert, was anderes kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Es ging mir lediglich darum das es vermutlich schwer wird die Antennen dementsprechend auszurichten... aber irgendwie wird das sicherlich klappen.

Die Supportdame hat mir erzählt das wird lediglich die Homebox und eine weitere Box bekommen, welche zwischen Telefon und Splitter geschaltet wird (ich habe keine Ahnung um was es sich dabei genau handelt, aber ich vermute dadurch wird ISDN ermöglicht?)

Nochmal kurz zu der Box: *klick* Das ist sie, der Aufbau wird ganz unten als Bild dargestellt.

Lg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. März 2012)

Cook1eX schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ^^
> Noch habe ich sie nicht, ich habe mich nur im voraus informieren wollen
> (wie auch oben genannt)


Ah so...Ich dachte die homebox ist das,was du derzeit im einsatz hast.



> Soweit ich weiß kommt sie allerdings auch von Sphairon, es steht allerdings nun o2 anstatt Alice drauf (angeblich baugleich mit Alice IAD 1231).


Die boxen von o2 stammen aber von zyxel... Alice hingegen hatte früher mal siemens,zwischendurch kurz avm und jetzt wohl durchgängig sphairon.



> An der Wand wird sie so oder so montiert, was anderes kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Es ging mir lediglich darum das es vermutlich schwer wird die Antennen dementsprechend auszurichten... aber irgendwie wird das sicherlich klappen.


Was gibt es da auszurichten?  Kannst du die box nicht so montieren,das die antennen seitlich sind? (es geht leider nur seitlich oder unten,nach oben halt nicht)


> Die Supportdame hat mir erzählt das wird lediglich die Homebox und eine weitere Box bekommen, welche zwischen Telefon und Splitter geschaltet wird (ich habe keine Ahnung um was es sich dabei genau handelt, aber ich vermute dadurch wird ISDN ermöglicht?)


Wird wohl ein ntba sein.


----------



## Cook1eX (12. März 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ah so...Ich dachte die homebox ist das,was du derzeit im einsatz hast.
> 
> Die boxen von o2 stammen aber von zyxel... Alice hingegen hatte früher mal siemens,zwischendurch kurz avm und jetzt wohl durchgängig sphairon.



Dann hab ichs vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt, sorry. ^^
Ja die alten o2 Boxen. Ich meine aber die, welche weiterhin von Alice vermarktet werden, mit o2 Logo. 




> Was gibt es da auszurichten?  Kannst du die box nicht so montieren,das die antennen seitlich sind? (es geht leider nur seitlich oder unten,nach oben halt nicht)


Ja generell für den optimalen Empfang  Werden immer nach unten gerichtet bei mir.



> Wird wohl ein ntba sein.


Das heißt, im Grunde, kann ich die Box ersetzen und alles über eine Fritzbox laufen lassen? 

Tut mir leid für meine Naivität! ^^

Lg und gute Nacht!
CookieX


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. März 2012)

Cook1eX schrieb:


> Ja die alten o2 Boxen. Ich meine aber die, welche weiterhin von Alice vermarktet werden, mit o2 Logo.


Den aktuellsten o2-riuter den ich kenne ist das "UFO" und das stammt von zyxel...


> Das heißt, im Grunde, kann ich die Box ersetzen und alles über eine Fritzbox laufen lassen?


Wenn es ein NTBA ist,sollte es drauf stehen.Aber wie gesagt,es kann auch ein kombi-gerät aus splitter und NTBA sein. In beiden fällen kannst du telefon und internet über die fritzbox laufen lassen.
Streng genommen geht das aber auch bei deinem VoiP-anschluß.Du benötigst halt nur alle zugangsdaten.


----------



## Cook1eX (12. März 2012)

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch, ist der Unterschied zwischen 100mbit und 1 Gigabit Ports sehr groß?

Da ja lediglich die beiden Topmodelle 3370 und 7390 Gigabit Ports besitzen, die 7270 nur 100mbit.
Habe hier Cat 7 Verkabelung und einen Gigabit Switch für mein Zimmer. (kein Kommentar zu Cat7, war damals genauso günstig wie Cat5, also warum nicht zukunftssicher..?)

Oder gibt es noch andere Hersteller die so gute Qualität liefern, wobei mir ein Modemrouter mit ISDN Unterstützung wichtig wäre... 

Ich freue mich auf Antworten, danke schonmal 

Lg,
Cookie


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. März 2012)

Cook1eX schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch, ist der Unterschied zwischen 100mbit und 1 Gigabit Ports sehr groß?


...in sachen durchsatz faktor 10... Bei 16 mbit adsl spielt das aber wirklich keine rolle. Für die kommunikation via kabel innerhalb deines netzwerkes,könntest du noch einen gigabit-switch dazu nehmen. (wenn du den durchsatz wirklich benötigst)



> Da ja lediglich die beiden Topmodelle 3370 und 7390 Gigabit Ports besitzen, die 7270 nur 100mbit.


Die topmodelle sind die 7390 und die 7270.Beide werden regelmäßig mit labor-firmwares versorgt während dies bei den anderen nur sporadisch erfolgt.
Die 3370 ist auch eher der kleine bruder der 7360.Wie gut der verbaute VR9-Chipsatz allerdings an adsl-leitungen funktioniert,kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.(wird auf vdsl optimiert sein und es gibt nicht umsonst noch den AR9) Die 7360 von 1&1,welche ich mal kurz hatte,wollte an adsl auf alle fälle nichtmal syncronisieren. (kann aber sein,das der firmware die adsl-fähigkeit genommen wurde)


> Oder gibt es noch andere Hersteller die so gute Qualität liefern, wobei mir ein Modemrouter mit ISDN Unterstützung wichtig wäre...


Da schaut es eher schlecht aus. Von dlink gibt es da noch die "Horstbox",welche aber nicht empfehlenswert ist.
Alternativ gäbe es dann noch ein "turbolink 7201" von sphairon.Das ding ist eine IAD und kann alles,was die fritzbox auch kann.Lediglich das integrierte modem ist beim sync etwas schwach aber sehr stabil. Das größte problem ist aber,das sie nicht mehr hergestellt wird und auch nie im freien handel war.Das ist ein oem-gerät und mit orginaler sphairon-firmware (die gebrandeten firmwares kannst du knicken,da beschnitten) quasi nicht zu bekommen.
Wie du siehst,die isdn-fähigkeit lässt die auswahl ganz schön schrumpfen.


----------



## Cook1eX (14. März 2012)

Hmmm okay, dann wird es aller Voraussicht nach eine Fritzbox 7270 ^^ Bekomme die durch einen Bekannten recht günstig... 

Vielen Dank nochmal  Hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen!

Macht weiter so 

Lg,
Cookie


----------



## SlowRider (14. März 2012)

Möglich wäre ja auch noch eine 7320, Telefone müssen dann aber direkt an den NTBA.
Die 7320 hat auch GBit, ist aber nur für VOIP geeignet.


----------

